
The Amiga 1500 Story – Commodore vs Checkmate Digital - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMxWvEmvti4&feature=youtu.be
======
doener
Discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/8utcaa/the_amiga_150...](https://www.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/8utcaa/the_amiga_1500_story_when_checkmate_took_on/)

